# Have you ever seen green or pink bettas?



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

I was telling one of my friends about all the colors and patterns bettas come in, when I realized I had never seen a green betta. As in, a grass green or neon green betta, not the turquoise color or the olive-green-brown color of the wild types. Is this perhaps a color that can't exist in bettas? Same question goes for bright pink bettas - I've only seen pastels that had a faint pink iridescence.

Feel free to talk genetics, too, that's my favorite part :3


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

A few years ago I saw a pink dalmation veil tail at a petco. I regret not picking him up. He was likely a pastel of some sort, it was a very light pink, but it was definitely pink.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't think that there are green bettas like the one you described. There are defiantly pink ones though  .


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pink like these? These were two of my old pink ones.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, I had never seen one like the second betta you have there! Pretty cool to see.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My late double tail half moon Taffy was a pink boy. Here is a picture of him the first day I bought him (he's flaring at his reflection).


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Aukworlds pink pair. Everyone is jealous. I think the only way to get neon green bettas is to create a 'glofish' betta.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Rosie is pink sometimes. There are green bettas. They are just rare though.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

True green is very difficult to achieve. No one I know is even trying to isolate the green from other irids. The only "green" easily produced is metallic green which can be achieved by crossing a turquoise to a metallic copper. The problem lies when the time comes to add new genetics. Green will be mixed with other irids and may lose its "green-ness". The only greens I've produced were dull colored (not attractive). So I stopped.

I've seen pink bettas. Not sure of their genetics though. Ask hrutan in this forum.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Enhancers*

If you want to bring out your betta's true colors you should get some color enhancer pellets. walmart is way cheaper than a petstore, i'm not sure if that makes them healthier from where there are, all my betta cares is, he fed me


----------



## FishFace88 (Sep 23, 2015)

Revosok said:


> I don't think that there are green bettas like the one you described. There are defiantly pink ones though  .


You betta does not need a girlfriend! HAHAHA

I worked at a Petstore and some women said I want to get him a wife. NO!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> If you want to bring out your betta's true colors you should get some color enhancer pellets. walmart is way cheaper than a petstore, i'm not sure if that makes them healthier from where there are, all my betta cares is, he fed me


I would only recommend a food that offers natural color enhancers, but most importantly a high quality food. Walmart sells what I call fast fish food. It's all crap.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

I just got a new betta from my hubby - he's a deep, dark, flamingo pink. I'm sure as his color deepens he'll probably go more red -() but for now, he is beautiful. I've named him Mesmer.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh wow. That is one seriously beautiful fish!


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you! I've seriously been oogling him all afternoon between calls and other work-related stuff - maybe having him on my desk was not the smartest idea. He's already started to darken up a bit - still pink, but just a deep and rich color. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

<---- is seriously jealous.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

micheemak said:


> I just got a new betta from my hubby - he's a deep, dark, flamingo pink. I'm sure as his color deepens he'll probably go more red -() but for now, he is beautiful. I've named him Mesmer.


Wow, he really is bubblegum pink. I wonder if he will stay that color his whole life?


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

He's stunning! There, you have your proof pink bettas do exist.

Greens do exist, I believe. I have a sort of minty-green colored one, and that's his actual scales and not his iridescence. I think mint green and green metallics are common, but real grass-green ones are quite rare.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

micheemak said:


> I just got a new betta from my hubby - he's a deep, dark, flamingo pink. I'm sure as his color deepens he'll probably go more red -() but for now, he is beautiful. I've named him Mesmer.




Wow....
:shock:


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Greens do exist they are just rare and tough to find.

I used to have a betta with a white body and gorgeous green fins. I have also seen pictures of green bettas, someone recently posted one on this forum.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

micheemak said:


> I just got a new betta from my hubby - he's a deep, dark, flamingo pink. I'm sure as his color deepens he'll probably go more red -() but for now, he is beautiful. I've named him Mesmer.


OH MY GOSH. Gorgeous fish alert. Beyond jealous. :shock: 
THAT is one pink betta. Also, awesome name.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


>


Beautiful minty color! Is that a dragonscale?


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Lovely color, Aqua Aurora!


----------

